# TrainController Demo limitations



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2020)

I am trying to understand the limitations of demo mode for traincontroller? Can i only use the software for a certain length of time, or what are the restrictions?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I just spent about 30 minutes searching their website and forums for an answer to that. I couldn't find one.

Have you actually tried to install a version without a license key? It might give you the information there.

Knowing a little bit about this company, if your idea is to just use the demo version and save some money, I don't advise it. They guard their licenses jealously.


----------



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have it installed and am messing around in it, haven't found a clear limitation yet


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I can't remember back to when I started using TrainController, so I did a Google search. Not much to find about the limits of the demo software. The only specific thing I found was that one person's blog mentioned that the demo software would only run for 15 minutes. That does sound familiar.


----------

